# Paparazzo stirbt bei Verfolgung auf Justin Biebers Ferrari



## beachkini (2 Jan. 2013)

​*Es ist eine absolute Tragödie, die sich gestern Morgen, 1. Januar, in Los Angeles abgespielt hat! Weil ein Paparazzo Bilder von Justin Bieber machen wollte, verfolgte er dessen weißen Ferrari. Dabei wurde der Promi-Fotograf von einem anderen Wagen getroffen, woraufhin dieser schwer verletzt ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wurde. Wenig später erlag er seinen Verletzungen.*

Umso schlimmer ist es, dass der "Baby"-Sänger nicht selbst in dem Auto saß, sondern seine Freunde, wie amerikanische Medien nun berichteten. Dass Justin nicht fuhr, wurde außerdem dadurch bewiesen, dass der Wagen von der Autobahn-Polizei wegen einer Routine-Untersuchung angehalten wurde.

In dieser Situation setzte der Fotograf sein Leben aufs Spiel und stieg aus seinem Auto aus, nur um ein paar Bilder des Superstars zu bekommen. Dabei sollen ihn die Polizisten sogar noch gewarnt haben, dass es zu gefährlich sei, auf der Autobahn herumzulaufen, doch da war es schon zu spät.

Der Fotograf wurde von einem ankommenden Auto erfasst und starb kurze Zeit darauf. 

Bislang äußerte sich Bieber noch nicht zu dem Vorfall, immerhin ist es nicht das erste Mal, dass er von einem Paparazzo verfolgt wurde, auch wenn es in diesem Fall eine Verwechslung war. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## DRAGO (2 Jan. 2013)

Sorry - habe ich kein Mitleid !
Sind die Paparazzo selber Schuld, schliesslich bedrängen sie die Promi´s in jeder Lebenslage und haben somit den ein oder anderen Promi in den Tod getrieben (Unfall und Selbstmord).
Auch ein Promi hat das Recht auf zumindest ein wenig Privatsphäre, schliesslich sind sie kein Freiwild, den sie haben mit Unterschrift im Vertrag nicht ihre Menschenrechte abgetreten.
Somit sage ich Paprazzo selber Schuld !

Ich hoffe mein Betrag wird nicht gelöscht Aufgrund meiner Einstellung ! ! !


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Jan. 2013)

Pech gehabt! Das ist deren Berufsrisiko! Auf der Suche nach einer guten Story/guten Bildern kommt so mancher Paparazzo und Journalist um!


----------



## buck danny (2 Jan. 2013)

DRAGONAX schrieb:


> Sorry - habe ich kein Mitleid !
> Sind die Paparazzo selber Schuld, schliesslich bedrängen sie die Promi´s in jeder Lebenslage und haben somit den ein oder anderen Promi in den Tod getrieben (Unfall und Selbstmord).
> Auch ein Promi hat das Recht auf zumindest ein wenig Privatsphäre, schliesslich sind sie kein Freiwild, den sie haben mit Unterschrift im Vertrag nicht ihre Menschenrechte abgetreten.
> Somit sage ich Paprazzo selber Schuld !
> ...




seh ich genauso, null MITLEID mit dem Typ, allenfalls mit seiner Familie....


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2013)

Na und? Soll sich der Bieber jetzt Asche auf Haupt streuen?


----------



## beachkini (2 Jan. 2013)

*Auch der Teenie-Star ist geschockt: Justin Bieber, 18, hat der Familie des toten Paparazzo sein Beileid ausgeprochen. *

Nachdem am Dienstag, 1. Januar, ein Fotograf bei der Jagd nach einem Foto des 18-jährigen Popsängers ums Leben kam, hat sich nun Bieber selbst zu Wort gemeldet und sein Bedauern ausgedrückt. Gleichzeitig fordert der Kanadier auch dazu auf, neue Gesetze zum Schutz von Promis, aber auch den Paparazzi selbst zu erlassen.

"Obwohl ich selbst nicht direkt in diesen tragischen Unfall verwickelt war, sind meine Gedanken und Gebete bei der Familie des Opfers", gibt Bieber in einem Statement bekannt.

Und ergänzt: "Hoffentlich wird diese Tragödie endlich zu einer sinnvollen Gesetzgebung und anderen nötigen Schritten führen, um die Leben und die Sicherheit von Prominenten, Polizeibeamten, unschuldigen Unbeteiligten und Fotografen selbst zu schützen."

Das Opfer, dessen Name bisher nicht bekannt ist, war vor seinem tragischen Tod dem weißen Ferrari des Musikers gefolgt, bevor dieser am Sepulveda Boulevard parkte. Um ein Foto von dem Star zu erhaschen, überquerte der Fotograf Berichten zufolge anschließend die Straße und wurde dabei von einem Auto erfasst.

Bitter: Bieber selbst saß nicht in seinem Sportwagen, sondern hatte diesen an zwei Freunde verliehen. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## charmed007 (2 Jan. 2013)

Mh was für ein Gesetz soll das denn werden? 
Ich denke mal, dass das nicht viel Sinn hätte, da 
1. die Paparazzi auch oft die jenigen sind, die die Promis in der Presse halten und 
2. die Paparazzi sowieso nicht aufhören würden. (man, es wären auch viele arbeitslos!  )


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

So etwas ist schlimm, sollte aber auch zu denken geben!


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Jan. 2013)

also Mitleid schon .... 
aber dreiste Verfolgung und permanente Mißachtung der Privatsphäre ist nicht akzeptabel
und ist rücksichtslos, auch wenn Promis eben auch viel Beachtung brauchen, sonst wären sie ja keine Promis, aber es gibt Grenzen, finde ich ....


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2013)

DRAGONAX schrieb:


> Sorry - habe ich kein Mitleid !
> Sind die Paparazzo selber Schuld, schliesslich bedrängen sie die Promi´s in jeder Lebenslage und haben somit den ein oder anderen Promi in den Tod getrieben (Unfall und Selbstmord).
> Auch ein Promi hat das Recht auf zumindest ein wenig Privatsphäre, schliesslich sind sie kein Freiwild, den sie haben mit Unterschrift im Vertrag nicht ihre Menschenrechte abgetreten.
> Somit sage ich Paprazzo selber Schuld !
> ...



Mitleid nur mit seinen Angehörigen, ansonsten Berufsrisiko


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

At events, awards and movie premiers, the celebrity is fair game. But to chase them down in public endangers everyone, even innocent bystanders.


----------

